# How do you do that punch through thing? I can't get weld to work...



## leapoffaith (Nov 8, 2009)

I have been sitting in front of my computer trying this for over an hour. I've googled.....I've pleaded.....I've cursed.....nothing is helping. 

I am trying to have the words Denton Band in rhinestone ON TOP OF a vinyl cut out of a flute. The flute will be in vinyl heat press material, diagonally placed on the shirt, and the bling words Denton Band will be OVER it. So I want the clip art that I copied and vectorized to cut out where the bling words are. Isn't this a weld? I can't get weld to do anything. I saw a "punch through" thing on a webinar once, but I can't for the life of me figure out how they did it. 

Can anyone help me? I'm going to get away from my computer and EAT something for a bit. That always helps.


----------



## Leg cramps (Feb 9, 2009)

ok ill be the first to ask...what software are you using? I know in ACS that it would be a weld.


----------



## leapoffaith (Nov 8, 2009)

I have it in StoneCut Pro and in CorelDraw. I am trying in both.

I guess that's kind of important information to the question, huh?


----------



## mfatty500 (Jan 18, 2010)

In corel X3 it's the second choice or trim, or just change the color of your text and send all colors to be cut at one time.
Hope this helps


----------



## Corel Whisperer (Sep 1, 2010)

Combine in Corel!


----------



## allhamps (Mar 15, 2007)

I'm trying to do this from memory, but may have to wait until I get to my computer.

First let me make sure I have it right. The word is to be in rhinestones and the holes should punch through the vinyl vector piece>

Ok here we go:

I am guessing that you used some text font for your word. Click on your word, click on text, click on convert to curves.
Keeping the word selected, click on Design, click on break apart
Make your word a different color from your vector so this part will be easier.
Highlight the color of your word and hit the Select Button
Hold down the SHIFT key, highlight the color of your vector and hit Select
Hit CTRL W for Weld, choose weld by color, make sure the color of your word is the top color and your vector is the bottom color. If not, just cancel, select the color of your word and click on view, then click on "bring to front" and start again at #4.
In the Weld menu, select whether or not you want a space around the punched out holes and then click weld. I typically keep the original until I make sure it works right.
I have noticed sometimes that the Weld function does not work with a vector. It could be that I was doing something wrong. If that happens, what I have done is to put a small outline around the vector shape, hide the original, and then go through the process listed above. This seems to work everytime

Hope this makes sense enough to help. If not, maybe you can send me the .job file with everything in it and I can play with it.


----------

